

We already use Wi-Fi more than cellular; Why not continue the trend? - SlipperySlope
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/10/we-already-use-wi-fi-more-than-cellular-why-not-continue-the-trend/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Unlicensed spectrum is already the way the world is heading. Instead of
trying to overcome their dependence on Wi-Fi and other unlicensed
technologies, Thanki said, carriers and regulators need to embrace them."

